
Intelligent online task management | Smartsheet.com - interfun
http://www.smartsheet.com/home
======
gibsonf1
From the demo, it doesn't seem intelligent at all - just nice formatting of
folder based task lists. And for those who have tried task list project
management, which my firm did a couple years ago with ACE project, it is
hopeless as soon as you have a complex job with a lot of tasks - especially
when the task system does not integrate with all the other data for the
business. In fact, it started to slow us down. (Hence my "hair on fire" for
actual intelligent project management and my startup)

